# Do your arms get tired from all of that casting?



## richg99 (Oct 4, 2018)

Muscular Assistance Tech Exoskeleton MATE. This gadget (no price available as of yet) will let you cast and cast and cast no matter how old you are (or feel). Wonder if it will be legal on BASS or MLF?

https://newatlas.com/comau-mate-exoskeleton/56625/?utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=2018-10-04%20143340%20USA%20Daily%20Basic%202018-10-04%20143814%20Hottest%20new%20sports%20cars%20and%20concepts%20from%20the%202018%20Paris%20Motor%20Show&utm_content=2018-10-04%20143340%20USA%20Daily%20Basic%202018-10-04%20143814%20Hottest%20new%20sports%20cars%20and%20concepts%20from%20the%202018%20Paris%20Motor%20Show+CID_c4da0c2f1ea6965fcf00562a6d776492&utm_source=Campaign%20Monitor&utm_term=Read%20more


----------



## gnappi (Oct 5, 2018)

My casting arm rarely gets tired any more... Perhaps it's because my arms resemble a fiddler's crab claws.


----------



## Vader809 (Oct 6, 2018)

Not since I've had Tommyjohn surgery. Also had shoulder reconstruction surgery. I'm not the Bionic man! but I have more strength and control than I can remember.


----------



## LDUBS (Oct 7, 2018)

Pretty cool. I wish they had something for the wrist. Carpel tunnel has me sidelined.


----------



## richg99 (Oct 7, 2018)

Wrists. I had reconstruction surgery on both of my wrists about 15 years ago. Nowadays, I wonder if they need it again.


----------



## LDUBS (Oct 17, 2018)

richg99 said:


> Wrists. I had reconstruction surgery on both of my wrists about 15 years ago. Nowadays, I wonder if they need it again.



Doing P/T right now. I can use the hand but still can't make a tight fist. Kind of painful if I have to hold the net with any leverage. 

Anyway, the orthopedic Doc says if things don't improve maybe cortisone injections. If that fails, then perhaps surgery, but that is down the road. The idea of sticking a needle into my wrist is not at all appealing to me. If things get that bad, I think I would actually just prefer the surgery and get it over with. Right now the PT exercises do provide relief and there is improvement. Hopefully that will continue.

I guess you know you are getting old when you spend time talking about whatever ails you. Haha.


----------



## richg99 (Oct 17, 2018)

Have the shots. Grin and bear it.

I am allergic to most topical anesthesia. When they give most people Cortisone, they add a topical anesthesia. Not for me. Ouch.
Rich


----------



## BigTerp (Oct 18, 2018)

LDUBS said:


> Doing P/T right now. I can use the hand but still can't make a tight fist. Kind of painful if I have to hold the net with any leverage.
> 
> Anyway, the orthopedic Doc says if things don't improve maybe cortisone injections. If that fails, then perhaps surgery, but that is down the road. The idea of sticking a needle into my wrist is not at all appealing to me. If things get that bad, I think I would actually just prefer the surgery and get it over with. Right now the PT exercises do provide relief and there is improvement. Hopefully that will continue.
> 
> I guess you know you are getting old when you spend time talking about whatever ails you. Haha.



I'm an Orthopaedic Technologist and work in an office with several surgeons, including 2 hand surgeons. Our hand surgeons never give corticosteroid injections for carpal tunnel. Although cortisone may provide SOME temporary relieve at best, it really doesn't due much for true carpal tunnel. Have you had an EMG study? These studies are the best way to determine how severe your carpal tunnel is which helps dictate a treatment plan. If severe, surgery is almost always recommended. Have you been wearing any sort of wrist brace at night? If you sleep with your wrists flexed and your fingers (specifically your 1st, 2nd and 3rd) go numb at night, your compressing the nerves while you sleep making the condition worse. A wrist brace can really help with the nocturnal symptoms. Recovery from surgery is relatively quick, generally speaking. I've seen hundreds of people have both wrists done, with the second being done 2 weeks after the first. So that tells you a lot about recovery time. Although, keep in mind the longer the condition is present and the more severe it is, the longer the recovery can be. Best of luck!!


----------



## LDUBS (Oct 18, 2018)

Thanks BigTerp. That is good info and confirms what I've heard. My P/T person also said I need the nerve study and didn't understand why my Orthopedic Doc didn't order one. I'm following up on that. My orthopedic doc also warned me that the cortisone injections may or may not work. Not a great endorsement. The P/T exercises I was given help a lot but are only temporary relief. The P/T person also explained that the exercises would help with pain but are not a cure. I wear a wrist brace every night and sometimes during the day. I was diagnosed with the carpel tunnel (& minor arthritis in the joint) over a year ago. Diagnosis was based on x-rays & symptoms. Before this, I would experience flare-ups about once every couple of weeks and they would last no more than a day. This most recent flare up made my hand basically useless for about a week. Unfortunately I was out of the country and wasn't able to see my Doc until I returned. It is much better but is still lingering. I guess I would describe it as "bothersome" at this point. 

Anyway, thanks again. I guess we all get some knocks and dings as we get older, and I actually have little to really complain about compared to some others. At least I can now hook up the boat trailer and get out fishing, so life if good!


----------



## New River Rat (Oct 19, 2018)

I've had trigger finger surgery on both hands, and recently had both shoulders replaced. I'm gonna find a way to fish, pain be damned!


----------



## ppine (Oct 19, 2018)

Casting doesn't bother me unless it is a 10 weight fly rod in the wind at Pyramid Lake. 
A lot of catching does give me tendinitis problems in the elbows.


----------

